# Problem z KDE

## CyriC

Mam maly problem z KDE, wszystko ladnie sie skompilowalo, a potem uruchomilo.Tylko jak probuje uruchomic terminal konsoli to pojawia sie problem, tzn otwiera sie okno programu ale nie wyskakuje linia polecen i program jakby sie wiesza, wiec musze go zamknac.

----------

## no4b

1) jaka wersja kde?

2) rekompilowales ostatnio kernel?

----------

## CyriC

To jest nowa instalacja:

KDE: 3.2

Kernel: 2.6.1

Dziwna sprawa: menu kde tez sie "zacina", tzn nieraz jak na nie klikam to nic sie nie dzieje.

----------

## CyriC

Kiedy jestem zalogowany jako root wszystko jest w porzadku, dziala i konsola i nic sie nie zacina.

----------

## CyriC

Problem rozwiazany  :Smile: 

Okazalo sie ze nie wkomilowalem w kernela obslugi /dev/pts

----------

## no4b

 *CyriC wrote:*   

> Problem rozwiazany 
> 
> Okazalo sie ze nie wkomilowalem w kernela obslugi /dev/pts

 

No i wlasnie dlatego pytalem o jadro :]

----------

